# Need Help!! Ramsay Test Help!!



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

www.ramsaycorp.com/categories/electrical.asp
Hope this helps. Good Luck


----------



## mrpacijr (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I went to that site but it doesn't let me get any information on preparing for the tests or a guide or anything. I believe that site only lets you purchase the test if you are giving it out.....I think I'm going to need a Electrical for Dummies book


----------



## ronald_schmidt (Jul 23, 2010)

*ramsay test*

So what did you end up doing to study for the ramsay test. I have one in a month from now. im trying to prepare. can you help me.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

One is supposed to know their job.. Studying should not be necessary..
What good is studying if you forget it all the next day?


----------



## ronald_schmidt (Jul 23, 2010)

well, i recieved my degree in electronics in 2000 and im considering a career change. im not an electrician and have never wired anything higher than 120V. there isn't sh!t out here for work. something like 30% are unemployed. this MTE job pays only 21 bucks,which i think is sh!t too, i made more than that as a geek squad employee. I think i'll do ok on the test but i would like to do a lot better than OK. IDK. I guess i'll soon find out.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

This thread is from 2008. :thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> This thread is from 2008. :thumbsup:


 

yep,,,since then, the op has passed the test, been laid off, got divorced, commited armed robbery, and now serving time in the state pen


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> yep,,,since then, the op has passed the test, been laid off, got divorced, commited armed robbery, and now serving time in the state pen


nah, he didn't make it to the pen. He got shot by an overzealous police officer and now his family and their lawyer hit the jackpot because of a sympathetic jury.


----------



## electronicz91 (Sep 29, 2018)

*Ramsay Test Experiences*

I've taken a Ramsay test twice now. 

The first one I took was much harder than the second, it had 80 q's and had questions like op-amp configs, electrical theory, and converting number systems (octal, decimal, hex). It had an average score of ~20% I couldn't use a calc. This was for a surface mine/ aggregate mine electrician job. I did very well and got the job.

The second one I've taken was a bit easier with 100 q's, with an average score of 50-60%. It had a lot of mechanical and hydraulic q's. Probably 30 q's were about non electrical stuff. The rest were mostly about electrical in industrial. Whats an overload, and tricky wording bs I didn't appreciate. This was for a recruiter that places people in major distribution centers such as barnes&noble or amazon. Still waiting on results. They allow 3 hrs to do a test that normally takes 1-1.5hrs.

I study a lot of electrical, PLC programming, and electronics/solid state/pcb's. Stuff about mechanical work or hydraulics is not in my wheelhouse. 

For example, what tool would you use to find the backllash? vernier calipers? dial gauge? I didn't even know what the heck backlash is exactly until after I took the test. Turns out its:

"The a clearance or lost motion in a mechanism caused by gaps between the parts" 

Such as on two meshing gear teeth...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

They use the Ramsay test at my workplace, and I can say with authority that there is no such thing as the Ramsay test. The test for each job is compiled from a possible bank of tens of thousands of questions, and it is specialized for each job at each workplace. You either know the information or you don't. I like it and I don't.... it sorts out people who know information, but is absolutely not a good predictor of who can actually use tools, troubleshoot, or otherwise be successful at a job- but it's better than nothing. I like a written test coupled with a hand's on test. It gets both aspects covered.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

8 Years


----------



## Brit (Sep 28, 2020)

Toronto Sparky said:


> One is supposed to know their job.. Studying should not be necessary..
> What good is studying if you forget it all the next day?


So Amazon does this test to see how well we would do in their Robotics program. The training lasts a year and then we are tested again. Should I be worried about the first test if I've not had any training yet?


----------

